# Gaerne Polar MTB Winterschuh



## malicom (27. Dezember 2008)

Den oben genannten Schuh habe ich mir vor ein Paar Wochen gekauft und jedes mal nach ca. einer Stunde (bei ca. +-0 Grad) sind meine Füsse so kalt, dass es keinen Spass mehr macht Fahrrad zu fahren. Heute bin ich zwei Stunden bei -2 Grad gefahren und ich dachte, meine Zähen fallen gleich ab! 
Bis jetzt habe ich nur Sommerschuhe und Neoprenüberschuhe gehabt und da habe ich die Kälte nicht so stark empfunden!
Ist das noraml, oder taugen die Winterschuhe einfach nichts ???

Gruss Martin


----------



## CyloC (27. Dezember 2008)

Der Gaerne Polar wird sehr schmal gebaut, d.h. Du hättest den wohl noch eine Nummer größer kaufen sollen? Nach meiner Erfahrung lässt die Isolation beim Polar mit dem Alter nach.  Könnte auch an der Isoliersohle liegen?

Am Anfang hatte ich den Polar bis -5 ... -8C ohne zus. Überschuh im Gebrauch. Mittlerweile sind 2C für eine Stunde OK, dann wird es kühl an den Zehen. Das ist offensichtlich der Schwachpunkt.

Kann aber auch sein das ich langsam alt und empfindlich werde 

Der Weihnachtsmann hat mir aber zwei neue gebracht: Chain (schon getestet => bessere Isolation als Polar) und Shimano WM80 (Test steht noch aus).

Der Polar hat aber ein paar Details die mir beim Shimano und beim Chain fehlen, wie feste manschette (kein neopren wie beim Shimano oder Rose), drei Klettbänder, keine Schnürsenkel, schell ohne Schuhanzieher anziebar, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malicom (27. Dezember 2008)

Den habe ich Nummer grösser gekauft. Aber der Schuh baut tatsächlich recht schmal, und das kann schon die Ursache sein. Meine Füsse sind schon recht bereit 

Gruss Martin


----------



## Murph (28. Dezember 2008)

Einlegesohlen drinn?
Bei mir wirken Sohlen mit einseitiger Alubeschichtung recht gut.
Hatte letzt ein Paar dickere neue Einlegesohlen mit Schafswolle ausprobiert,ging aber in die Hose weil vermutlich dann nicht mehr genügend isolierende Luft drinnen war.
Da sind die Fußzehen von oben kalt geworden.
Bei Winterschuhen die so schmal bauen wie die Gaerne tendiere ich eher zu 2 Nummern größer kaufen!
Achja Funktionssocken sind auch wichtig!
Mit Baumwollsocken wird´s nix,zumindest bei mir.

gruß Thomas


----------



## norman68 (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich fahr den Polar jetzt den 2 Winter und hab mir diesen 3 Nummer größer gekauft damit ich auch mal dickere Socken anziehen kann. Denn wenn das der Fall ist(dicke Socken) muß immer noch genügend Luft im Schuh sein. Luft ist der beste Wärmeisolator. Du bekommst auch mit Überschuhe kalte Füße wenn deine Schuhe zu eng ist.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe bei den momentanen Temperaturen mit Radschuhen auch Probleme - wie oben schon beschrieben, sind die meist etwas enger geschnitten: mittlerweile fahre ich einen Gore-Tex Wanderschuh mit Therm-IC-Sohle. Dazu noch Sealskinz und darunter noch ein zweites Paar Socken, Cleats brauche ich im Winter nicht unbedingt. Habe immer super warme Füße, und wasserdicht ist's noch dazu.


----------



## tvaellen (29. Dezember 2008)

Fahre den Gaerne Polar seit 2 oder 3 Jahren  im Winter und hatte noch nie wirklich kalte Füße. Keiner meiner nomalen Schuhe mit Überschuhen kommt da mit. 
Ich trage Skisocken aus dem Alpinbereich und habe sie 2,5 Nummern größer gekauft als meine normale Schuhgröße.


----------



## malicom (29. Dezember 2008)

Die Skisocken, Thermosohle ... usw. habe ich ausprobiert, es half nichts. Heute bin ich mit meinen alten Shimanoschuhen MT50B und Neoprenüberschuhen zwei Stunden bei ca. -3°C gefahren und es war mir deutlich wärmer als mit den Gaerne Schuhen. Es Liegt wahrscheilich tatsächlich daran, dass die zu schmall bauen. Aber die Schuhe drei Nummer gösser zu bestellen will ich auch nicht, sonst kann ich gleich auch ein paar Paddeln bestellen und die als "Miniboote" benutzen (wäre dann Grösse 48!!!).
Haben die Iteliener wirklich so schmalle Füsse, oder können die keine Winterschuhe bauen?! 

Gruss Martin


----------



## norman68 (29. Dezember 2008)

malicom schrieb:


> Es Liegt wahrscheilich tatsächlich daran, dass die zu schmall bauen. Aber die Schuhe drei Nummer gösser zu bestellen will ich auch nicht, sonst kann ich gleich auch ein paar Paddeln bestellen und die als "Miniboote" benutzen (wäre dann Grösse 48!!!).
> Haben die Iteliener wirklich so schmalle Füsse, oder können die keine Winterschuhe bauen?!
> 
> Gruss Martin




Tja das aber wird genau das sein was du machen solltest. 2 - 3 Nummer größer und gut ist es. Ich hatte auch einen Mitfahrer der jedes Jahr über seine Winterschuhe geschimpft hat. Das er kalte Füße hat und was das für ein Scheiß ist. Er kaufte sich drei Paar verschiedener Hersteller aber immer nur max 1 Nummer größer. Als er sich dann die Gaerne auf meine Empfehlung auch gekauft hatte und wieder nach einer Stunde eiskalte Füße hatte hat es mir gereicht. Bei bei der nächtesten Tour hat er mal meine angezogen. Haben die selbe größe beim Sommerschuh. Doch meine Winterschuhe hab ich 3 Nummer größer. Was soll ich sagen bei -6° nach drei Stunden kamen von ihm noch keine Klagen. Am nächsten Tag ist er zum Zweirad Stadler und hat sich die Schuhe auch in dieser Größe gehollt. Seitdem (Ist jetzt der 2 Winter) ist er ruhig und friert nicht mehr in den Zehen. Du siehst also kann das durchaus was bringen auch mal auf andere zuhören.


----------

